# MARADMIN 550/19



## Deleted member 26446 (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.marines.mil/News/Messag...nd-deactivation-of-reserve-component-rc-marin
I've posted this elsewhere, but here's the run-down:

I used to work with MARADMINS a lot. I read this entire fucker. They typically better identify the problem. All this one says is, essentially, Federal Assistance was requested for one of the States in response to a "major disaster or emergency." This is a lot what the protocol looks like before martial law in a State is declared. Except for this is a reality, as eerily vague as the MARADMIN is. 

Historically, you see similar directives as a preclude to natural disaster clean-up. However, these are drafted and enacted post-fact (with the disaster in question the 'fact',) on the whole. They also typically contain a lot more information (such as area, purpose, goals) as opposed to the posted MARADMIN.

Not sure what's going down, but I bet this is related to the PG&E shut-down. Even if so, there would normatively be a lot more information to digest. All the References listed are solely related to the process of mobilizing units held in Reserve. Which is pretty spooky, to me at least.

Based on experience, either something is being intentionally not mentioned (cause for concern in and of itself) or this is the sterilized version of the document (which would have the self-same effect as neglect to mention). Of course, any submersive measures on part of our government could only ever be for the welfare of our citizenry and the safeguarding of our glorious nation, as history has so often evidenced.  

I'd personally be hyper-vigilant and avoid Cali (any part of it) if at all possible. It could be that Cali won't be affected whatsoever... but based on my intuition and the dialogue of some friends, I believe it will be. 

MARRES being activated could genuinely be an earnest attempt at rendering much-needed aid... but the best point in time to push any sort of agenda is after the fact that the citizenry has seen their fellow soldiers, the wardens of their country's security, bravely caravaning down their streets in full-military complement. 

Further, the ideal sort of person to push any agenda on is one made docile after having witnessed the efficiency and resolve with which the world's largest combined military dispatches ANY impediments it encounters.

Thoughts? Advice? Finger-words? Wanna call my bet?


----------



## Maxnomad (Oct 12, 2019)

So basically, big troop mobilization w no clear purpose?


----------



## Jerrell (Oct 12, 2019)

I've seen similar NAVADMINs for mobilization to assist civilian authorities. I'm not gonna look it up, but kinda reminds me of maybe post-Katrina?


----------



## EmmaAintDead (Oct 12, 2019)

There are multiple wildfires throughout near-residential and residential areas in N. LA right now and the heat map for potential affected zones stretches clear across the middle of California. From south LA to the Bay through Sacramento up to Redding. 

That's tens of thousands of square miles of potential kindling given the heat patterns right now. The likelihood that someone WON'T drop a cigarette in the wrong place at the wrong time is getting lower and lower. It's smart as hell to put the order out now, cause that's too big a target not to get hit.


----------



## Maxnomad (Oct 12, 2019)

Por que no los dos?

ICE fails to properly redact document, reveals location of future "urban warfare" training facility - https://www.newsweek.com/ice-fails-redact-document-reveals-location-urban-warfare-training-facility-1458732?fbclid=IwAR0lmQOn-nX_g3z5ds_6F5bZX3KZNQKembMBOGL1W_nQ0YoxzB40sbjIRlc


----------



## Deleted member 26446 (Oct 13, 2019)

@Jerrell yeah it looks fairly similar. Despite the dearth of any substantial, actionable info. Maybe they just got lazy and used a generic template.

@EmmaAintDead I'm hoping that's all that this is. Tragic that it's happening, but such is life. Just the way everything is presented has me suspicious is all--hopefully my suspicions are unfounded.

@Maxnomad yeah, essentially: no clarity forthcoming from the document in question. 

On ICE though... that's confusing lol. "We didn't have to redact it being as how the location was already released, but we're going to redact it anyway. Ok we're going to take backsies and just openly publish it now!" Sounds like the bureaucratic clusterfuck in full swing to me.


----------

